# Must we be as sanctified as Richard Baxter says we must be?



## alwaysreforming (Nov 26, 2004)

I have recently been reading "The Christian Directory" by Richard Baxter (that I got from the Reformation CD set by SWRB).
Baxter says that we should not think that we are saved if we have ANY sin in our lives. As I'm reading him, it seems as if we should almost EARN our salvation. 

Does anyone know if this great saint could possibly have some errors in his theology when it comes to sanctification/justification? It just seems to be extremely legalist, if not almost impossible, to have the freedom of sin that he commands as being necessary to being saved.

"Without holiness no one will see the Lord." I used to think that this was referring to Christ's holiness on our behalf; but does it instead refer to our subjective holiness in our lives?

Any informed input on this subject would be of great help. Thanks.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 26, 2004)

My opinion is this, one can have little to no sin in his/her life if ones definition of sin is small. I used to feel that I had little sin in my life, until I relalized it was what I considered sin that allowed me to think that way.

Does that make sense?

I do not think we will ever be sinless or even very close while in the flesh. So I would assume it incorrect to teach that we can.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 26, 2004)

Baxter is great on practical Christian living. He did get caught up in what was later called neonomism, which was essentially a form of legalism. I think reading a perfectionistic interpretation into his understanding of sanctification really desn't fit. The whole point of this massive work "Christian Directory" is a guide to help CHristians live holy lives and overcome sin. It would be unnecesary for him to write it if Christians had no problem with sin. Just keep reading through it and you will et a more balanced understanding of what he means.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks, guys. I'll keep reading through it. However, he's got me so scared that I'm going to hell that I'm approaching it (the reading) with much trepidation!


----------



## turmeric (Nov 27, 2004)

Don't go without yr coat -Christ's righteousness!:bigsmile:


----------



## andreas (Nov 27, 2004)

***Baxter says that we should not think that we are saved if we have ANY sin in our lives.***

If that is what he believes ,then he is wrong.

18" For I know that in me (that is, in my flesh,) dwelleth no good thing: for to will is present with me; but how to perform that which is good I find not.
19 For the good that I would I do not: but the evil which I would not, that I do.
20 Now if I do that I would not, it is no more I that do it, but sin that dwelleth in me.
21 I find then a law, that, when I would do good, evil is present with me.
22 For I delight in the law of God after the inward man:
23 But I see another law in my members, warring against the law of my mind, and bringing me into captivity to the law of sin which is in my members.
24 O wretched man that I am! who shall deliver me from the body of this death?" Romans 7.

andreas.

[Edited on 27-11-2004 by andreas]


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> I have recently been reading "The Christian Directory" by Richard Baxter (that I got from the Reformation CD set by SWRB).
> Baxter says that we should not think that we are saved if we have ANY sin in our lives. As I'm reading him, it seems as if we should almost EARN our salvation.
> 
> ...



Baxter gives very helpful practical and pastoral advice, but remember to be wary of him on soteriology. He was a neonomian.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 27, 2004)

Was that a type of perfectionist?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 27, 2004)

No, Baxter believed that we were saved by our evangelical keeping of the law - hence neonomian. You can get a much fuller picture from Packer's _Quest for Godliness_.


----------

